# Life after Burley



## THE BEEP (Nov 19, 2005)

Now that Burley has discontinued it's recumbant line and sold it's manufacturing equipment, I will probably need to replace my Burley Django.

Any ideas on a comparable recumbant? Maybe Vision or others?

The Burley has been a fabulous ride for many years (fast and comfortable).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't understand why you think you need to replace your bike just because the manufacturer quit making them. The frame should be good for a lifetime and parts can always be replaced.

Planning on crashing?


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I don't understand why you think you need to replace your bike just because the manufacturer quit making them.


They discontinued downloadable updates on Jan. 1.


----------



## THE BEEP (Nov 19, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I don't understand why you think you need to replace your bike just because the manufacturer quit making them. The frame should be good for a lifetime and parts can always be replaced.
> 
> Planning on crashing?


There are many specialized parts apart from the frame and yes, I have had some horrific crashs with stiches, broken bones and ambulance rides. I tend to ride very fast and the bike isn't that nimble sometimes.

I would prefer a recumbant that I know can be serviced easly and in a timely manner.

You are right about the frame though. It is absolutly bullet-proof.


----------



## acousticmotorbike (Jun 18, 2003)

go to www.bacchettabikes.com for lots of nice bikes from a company that is very responsive and customer oriented.

Your profile says you're from Mpls, have you been by Calhoun Cycle, www.calhouncycle.com ?

good luck, have fun


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

THE BEEP said:


> There are many specialized parts apart from the frame and yes, I have had some horrific crashs with stiches, broken bones and ambulance rides. *I tend to ride very fast and the bike isn't that nimble sometimes.*


Why would you want another one?????


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

THE BEEP said:


> There are many specialized parts apart from the frame .


I don't get it. what was burly putting on the Django that can't be serviced or replaced by your LBS without burly being in existence?


----------



## THE BEEP (Nov 19, 2005)

blackhat said:


> I don't get it. what was burly putting on the Django that can't be serviced or replaced by your LBS without burly being in existence?


The seat asembly and seat rail parts along with the handle bar stalk and related parts.


----------



## THE BEEP (Nov 19, 2005)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Why would you want another one?????



I can understand your distaine for recumbents as so many of them are cheap with tiny wheels and look more like a kids toy than a real riding machine.

However there are a few that do an excellent job of combining good quality, performance and comfort. My Django is one of them. I can ride it for hours at 18 mph which is faster than most of the comfort and mountain bikes on the trail.


----------



## THE BEEP (Nov 19, 2005)

acousticmotorbike said:


> go to www.bacchettabikes.com for lots of nice bikes from a company that is very responsive and customer oriented.
> 
> Your profile says you're from Mpls, have you been by Calhoun Cycle, www.calhouncycle.com ?
> 
> good luck, have fun



I agree and yes. The Bacchetta's are deffinetally on the short list along with the Vision. The one's I've seen at Calhoun with full sized wheels were very very very expensive though. ($4000). My budget is closer to $2000.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

THE BEEP said:


> I agree and yes. The Bacchetta's are deffinetally on the short list along with the Vision. The one's I've seen at Calhoun with full sized wheels were very very very expensive though. ($4000). My budget is closer to $2000.


Based on reputation alone. Go to Calhoun Cycle, say Recumbent...$2000.00 and they will steer you straight and true.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Scot_Gore said:


> Based on reputation alone. Go to Calhoun Cycle, say Recumbent...$2000.00 and they will steer you straight and true.


Mention your crashing problem too..........


----------



## acousticmotorbike (Jun 18, 2003)

*terracycle?*

Have you contacted terracycle? www.terracycle.com
They might be able to make what you need if they don't have it.

OTOH, I ride a Bacchetta Corsa (650 wheels) and I'd recommend giving one a test ride (or a Giro, less $$). You might be happy!

Remember the formula for the correct number of bikes = N+1, where N equals the number of bikes you already have,


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

THE BEEP said:


> I can understand your distaine for recumbents as so many of them are cheap with tiny wheels and look more like a kids toy than a real riding machine.
> 
> However there are a few that do an excellent job of combining good quality, performance and comfort. My Django is one of them. I can ride it for hours at 18 mph which is faster than most of the comfort and mountain bikes on the trail.



I have no distain for recumbants. If you have crashing problems on that particular model, why not take this opportunity to find something else more stable, that will work better for you? You say you crash a lot, yet you are determined to have another of the exact same model.


----------



## THE BEEP (Nov 19, 2005)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I have no distain for recumbants. If you have crashing problems on that particular model, why not take this opportunity to find something else more stable, that will work better for you? You say you crash a lot, yet you are determined to have another of the exact same model.



My bad. A lot of people hate them. I run into them (not literally) on the trails from time to time.

I wipe out a couple of times a year usually to sand/gravel/ice etc. I had a bad head on with a guy on a road bike (we were both going way too fast). However the pleasure far outweighs the risk (in my mind) so I will continue to ride them.

Go ahead and call me stupid but it would be great to find one thats even faster than the Django. Last time I checked, the world bicycle speed record was held on an recumbent but that is really a different animal.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Regarding crashes, I often see recumbent riders going too fast on the MUT, and they have very little ability to maneuver quickly like a conventional bike.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

BEEP, do all `bents use a number of proprietary, nostandard parts? If so, you might want to add that to the list of things you consider when you look for a new model. Even if a company is well established, in my eyes it would be a lot better NOT to be at the mercy of their supply department. Maybe some use more standarder stuff? Also, maybe you take the chance of being in the same boat forever- if that`s the case, you might be better off to buy up whatever Burley parts you can and just eat it for custom fab charges next time you need something. My .02


----------



## pyrtwist (Feb 5, 2008)

Casey Jones, you better watch your speed. I have a friend that rides 'bent. One time his foot hit the pave and got sucked underneath the bike and he wiped out hard. Tried to pick up the bent to move it off the road but could not lift it with his right arm as it was bleeding badly and possibly broken. So he tried with his left until he noticed the compound fracture. Sure, it could happen on any bicycle but the stability issues of 'bents needs to be addressed.


----------



## src0 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Life with my Hepcats*

I own three Hepcats and I have found every part that I have wanted. 
Seats may be the hardest at some point, but they are still available. 
- Idlers, stems, mast, bars can be found at TerraCycle
- Seat frames, complete seats, sliders, pads, mesh can be found at Bicycleman (www.bicycleman.com)
If you need a fork with v-brake mounts, you can get one from WoundUp. 
If you need a fork with a disc mount this is more difficult. I have found that an Echo trials fork works fine but this fork is 365mm from axel to crown (rather than 300mm for the stock fork). 
All other parts are the same as any bike. 

I ride both bents and DF bikes, and I don't understand the stability comments regarding bents. For first time riders this may be true, but not so for experienced riders. Short wheelbase bents have heel strike issues, but experience solves this. I have ridden my Hepcat on paved roads and dirt roads. Loose packed surfaces are challenging to be sure (mud is really tuff). However, there are road bikes that won't go places I have ridden my Hepcat. For touring on mostly paved surfaces, a bent is hard to beat. Using clip in pedals is probably a good idea on a bent as feet have tendency to fall if they slip off the pedal (my wife doesn't use clip ins and this can be an issue when pedaling fast).


----------

